# How long have you been running water/meth? And, any problems?



## GERHARD PETZER (Jan 21, 2004)

Well my car has been a meth addict for more than 6 months now! I have just increased her dose to 60/40 and she is loving it....so am I! I fined I can run my race map more easly on her now. I am still worried about the long term effect of pumping water through the engine intake thou. That is why I am wondering who has had w/m the longest on there car, and what problems have they had along the way?


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: How long have you been running water/meth? And, any problems? (GERHARD PETZER)*

Well if your looking for who has has W/M the longest there's a good chance is that no one will know. However, W/M injection is damn old technology dating back to WWII. Thats right, the 1st W/M was seen in P51 Mustangs, so if your looking for an answer to if your motor is safe with it.. put it this way, it's a hell of a lot safer than not having it and just make sure that you dont run out of it while in full boost especially if your timing is bumped up a bit. 
only positive results when your running W/M injection, motor stays way clean and detonation worries are minimal. there's something about 117oct and cool as hell IAT's that Forced induction motors love. the key word is atomization. it blends in with the air as it were suppose to be there. if you think that there is puddles of water that collect in your intake mani, dont because it cant.


----------



## GERHARD PETZER (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: How long have you been running water/meth? And, any problems? (rono1)*

thanks, for the reply. I was just curious, about the long term effect of w/m on our cars. I know it has been round for a long time, but the guys on vortex using it should have used it long enough to have picked up some problems, if any by now. It would be nice to hear what they are or were so that others my know what to look out for or expect in the future


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: How long have you been running water/meth? And, any problems? (GERHARD PETZER)*

100% pure meth since 05'. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GERHARD PETZER (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: How long have you been running water/meth? And, any problems? (AAdontworkx3)*

Good grief! And no problems? We are told meth is bad for the aluminiam in our cars, what have you seen?


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: How long have you been running water/meth? And, any problems? (GERHARD PETZER)*

It's corrosive under high heat. Aluminum isn't too bad, but steel parts tend to have rusty buildup. I used fuel injectors with pulse-width control through the Tec3 unit via GPO. After a couple months, it needs to be swapped out. Also, Amsoil or Penzoil are the only lubricant's designed to resist methanol, so if you're using a lot and its getting past your rings, it'll break down oil to a water-type deal.
Pic for reference:


----------



## GERHARD PETZER (Jan 21, 2004)

that looks intresting ! What car is that on?


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (GERHARD PETZER)*

mk2 vrt


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (AAdontworkx3)*

Pretty interesting setup. How often do you have to cycle the pump to keep enough pressure in the line going to that injector? Are you using another GPO for that task? How is your mapping set up (in other words what conditions trigger the injector and/or pump? MAP? RPM? Timing advance?)
Sorry for asking so many questions. I'm trying to gather info on controling a water/meth system with stand alone engine managment so I can decide if I should include such a system in my blueprint.


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (nick526)*

You're on it. A separate GPO for the pump with on/off control, not pulse width. 
Both are setup on MAP, but the injector adds RPMs. At 120kpa, the pump starts and primes the line. At 144kpa and 3k rpms, the fuel injector (on a pulse width GPO) opens at 30 percent of duty cycle. Every 500 rpms I step it up 10 percent until 5.5k, where 80 percent is the max and I'll ride that out until redline. 
That R/C injector is a 310cc and it's setup for pure methanol, not water mix. Not too many people can get away with that unless they're using an SEM, so take advantage of it...


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (AAdontworkx3)*

Awesome! Sounds like you've put a lot of time and thought into tuning your system, pretty impressive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Did you build a base map without methanol first or was your motor speced for methanol from the get-go? Do you actually run a leaner mix when you spary to account for the extra fuel (since you're running 100% meth)?


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (nick526)*

Started a base map with a conservative tune. As for a leaner mix, tune the car to run without meth. If you try leaning out the fuel mix to compensate for the added meth, your engine will become dependent on it. This was a mistake for me because I was shooting for a specific WHP goal and the car need methanol to achieve that. The idea was to reach the goal on boost/tuning alone, then throw meth in the mix to calm things down in the combustion chamber. Also, piston were JE "t" rated.
A couple of things I learned in the process: 
- Pure methanol is more forgiving than most think. That's why they run water mix... because chips shrink the tuning window and water gives room for error.
- Good results are dependent on where you place the injector. From what I learned, closer to the intake valves give the engine a kick, similar to nitrous, but becomes extremely corrosive under the high heat. 
- Moving the injector further away from the intake valves cause the meth to evaporate and reduce intake charge temps... try and find a happy medium between these two and you'll get the best results.


----------

